# XML Umlaute werden falsch dargestellt



## Grim (7. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich lade mit JAXB eine XML Datei, die als UTF8 (Header + Datei) codiert ist. Wenn ich das Programm von Eclipse aus starte, ist die Darstellung der Umlaute korrekt. Sobald ich das Programm aber als JAR Datei exportiere, werden die Umlaute nicht korrekt angezeigt. 
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2008)

Wo werden Umlaute dargestellt?

Auf der Konsole, die die gar kein UTF-8 unterstützt?


----------



## Grim (8. Sep 2008)

Sorry habe ich vergessen, in einer JTable.


----------

